# Dunloe Lodge, Maidenhead, Berks



## riggers (Sep 4, 2010)

So, this is only my second explore (first was an ROC post) 

Dunloe Lodge caught fire in the 70's while it was vacant, the fire started on the first floor and required 5 fire services from surrounding areas to put out the fire. Most of the first floor and roof have gone and there is a lot of rubble around. It was supposed to be rebuilt and repaired, but that claim was made a few weeks after the fire around 40 years ago 

The main overview from the outside.






The front room, wallpaper still intact.





The very burnt and damaged staircase to the first and second floor





More staircase





Wall boxes, not sure what they are seeing as the fuse box(es) are in the hallway.





The main hallway, fusebox is here





Plants have worked their way through the damaged outside walls.





A gravestone that was in the grounds of the house that reads "Dear Little Boy"





Thanks for reading!


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 5, 2010)

The wall boxes are switch gear boxes. They're mostly used in industry, for turning on several machines or a whole plant at once. I'm guessing that they did a similar job here, but with domestic electrical items.

Nice looking building and some interesting bits remaining. Cheers, riggers.


----------



## chaoticreason (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks like a beautiful house,I love the great ostentatious chimney stacks.Shame the place is beyond all endevour of return too it's former glory.


----------



## ajarb (Sep 5, 2010)

Was this used as flats at some point? As there appear to be five electric meters in the hall, also that would explain the other box as the could have been fuses for one of the flats.


----------

